# بنت سألت البابا..................



## kalimooo (2 مارس 2010)

*كيف ظهرت الانسانيه وخلق الناس؟



الاب: اجاب الله خلق آدم (ع) و حواء (ع) وانجبو الاطفال 



وهكذا بدأت الانسانيه وخلق الناس




بعد يومين سألت البنت امها نفس السؤال



اجابت الأم: قبل سنين بعيده جداً كانو الناس على شكل قرود وتطورا على شكل  الانسان



وهكذا ظهرت الانسانيه




البنت عصبت وراحت لابوها وقالت له شلون انت تقول لي ان الله خلق آدم وحواء  وجابو اطفال وظهرت الانسانيه



وامي تقول ان الانسان اصله قرد وبعدين تطور؟




جاوب الاب هذي بسيطه انا كلمتك عن اهلي انا



بس امك الله يحفظها كلمتك عن اهلها.

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*​


----------



## marcelino (2 مارس 2010)

*ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مارس 2010)

:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​*ثانكس سنونوتى​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا كليمو
​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (2 مارس 2010)

:new6::new6::new6::new6:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة يا كليموووووووووووووووو


----------



## النهيسى (3 مارس 2010)

رووووعه جدا جدا

شكرا أخى الغالى


*​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (3 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك كليمو


----------



## ميرنا (3 مارس 2010)

ورد فعل ام فين يا كليمو مش تكمل يعنى كان مصير الاب ايه مات ازاى يعنى اتكيس ولا اتشرد ولا اتسم


----------



## روماني زكريا (3 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
جميله ياكليمو 
شكرا ليك


----------



## mora22 (3 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نونوس14 (3 مارس 2010)

*ههههههههههههه*
*لا حلووووووووووووووووة*
*ميرسى كتيييييييييير*


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (4 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههه
جاااااااامدة اوى
ميرسى ياكليموووووووووووو


----------



## Mason (4 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوووووووووووووة 
ثانكس كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (5 مارس 2010)

الشكر لمرورك مارو


----------



## kalimooo (5 مارس 2010)

كوكى

مشكووووووووووورة للمرورة


----------



## kalimooo (5 مارس 2010)

hero mena gerges

الشكر لمرورك


----------



## kalimooo (5 مارس 2010)

*nerooo_jesus

جزيل  الشكر لمرورك*


----------



## kalimooo (6 مارس 2010)

*الشكر الك اخي النهيسى*


----------



## kalimooo (6 مارس 2010)

*وايديكي يا عاشقة البابا*


----------



## kalimooo (6 مارس 2010)

*بالحقيقة يا ميرنا

اتضرب 

هههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (6 مارس 2010)

*روماني

الشكر لحضورك
*


----------



## kalimooo (6 مارس 2010)

*موراا

مشكووووووووووووورة

للمرورة*


----------



## kalimooo (6 مارس 2010)

*نونوس

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

*


----------



## kalimooo (6 مارس 2010)

*نور وسط الظلام


شكرااا لمرورك الرائع
*


----------



## جيلان (6 مارس 2010)

*هههههههههههه حلوة وعلى رأى ابسوتى عايزيين نشوف مصير الرجل كان ايه*


----------



## kalimooo (6 مارس 2010)

*++meso++

هههههههههههههه

الشكر لمرورك الجميل*


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2010)

*جيلان

صحيح الله يكون في عونونه*


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2010)

*جيلان

صحيح الله يكون في عونوه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههه
حلوة يا كليمو 
شكرا يافندم ​


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2010)

Coptic MarMar

الشكر لحضورك القيم

الرب يباركك


----------



## ضحكة طفل (16 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
هههههههههههههههههههه
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## *koki* (16 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة جدا
مرسى


----------



## tamav maria (18 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سامح روماني2 (18 مارس 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه جميله جدا يا كليمو تسلم ايدك يا باشا*​


----------



## kalimooo (18 مارس 2010)

*ضحكة طفل

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما

*


----------



## kalimooo (18 مارس 2010)

**koki*

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما
*


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2010)

*netta*​






​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2010)

*سامح روماني





*​


----------

